# have i found it?????



## lily (May 16, 2011)

well after 3 months of raw feeding,and adding immune boosters to my dogs meals which mainly consists of ox heart,liver,kidney,pork ribs,chicken backs,keeping her off the carpets and grass her belly and pits are all but clear,minimal scratching ,fingers crossed ive found the culprit,i will introduce carpet in a few days to see how she goes ,then if shes ok ,the grass will be tested,fingers crossed she can be itch free,but i do think the raw has boosted her immune system ,karen


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I've been trying to keep up with your posts, the last thing I read was fish. Did you decide against fish? I also noticed that Molly had lots of spots on her belly after playing outside. I was thinking maybe chiggers. I hope you figure out what is causing the outbreaks.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i no longer feed fish for now,i will try her again when i def figure out wether its the grass or the carpet ,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

one little tiny piece of good news....she's only been on raw for three months.

as time goes by, her immune system will get stronger.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thats so reassuring magicre ,i really believe the raw is kicking in now,its very hard to make her stay in the kitchen on her own tho,the good news is that if it is the carpet ,shes sleeping on a different carpet sample and having no adverse effects so i know what to go for when i replace the one shes allergic to,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> thats so reassuring magicre ,i really believe the raw is kicking in now,its very hard to make her stay in the kitchen on her own tho,the good news is that if it is the carpet ,shes sleeping on a different carpet sample and having no adverse effects so i know what to go for when i replace the one shes allergic to,karen


full transition, i am finding, takes about a year.....we are about three months over a year and i feel like they are just stabilising now...

she may always have some allergies, but i'll bet that some she has now, she won't have later...


----------

